# I miss you a lot. I hope to see you soon. Sweet kisses.



## moira

How would you say that in Romanian?

I miss you a lot. I hope to see you soon. Sweet kisses.


----------



## marco_bcn

Hola Moira,

Espero que todavia necesites la traduccion.

"Mi-e foarte dor de tine. Sper sa te vad curand. Pupici dulci."

Saludos.


----------



## moira

Mil gracias Marco! Casi había perdido la esperanza. Mulţumesc.
Pa!


----------



## marco_bcn

De nada, Moira

Espero que te sirva. Pa


----------

